# racoons!!!!



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

just got done looking through the rest of the game cam pics and found I have been hit by racoons....anyone ever try greasing the legs or pvc pipe around the feeder legs ...I have the varmint cage but the **** things were hanging off it and shaking the feeder.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Eliminator spin plate*

Put one on your feeder and the ***** will leave you alone ! I had the same problem I don't even get pictures of them on my game camera anymore !


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Eliminator spin plate



artys only said:


> Put one on your feeder and the ***** will leave you alone ! I had the same problem I don't even get pictures of them on my game camera anymore !


X2


----------



## topwatertom (Jul 21, 2012)

Sounds like you need to take some kids out there one night and let them have some target practice 


TOPWATERTOM


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Try **** cuffs. They work great with a marshmallow in them. Set it in the evening and check in the morning.

http://www.pcsoutdoors.com/images/trapping1/CCDPT.jpg

**** Cuffs **** Trap - Dog Proof Raccoon Trap

Price : $17.00


----------



## wicked wades (Jul 28, 2009)

We use a poison called golden marlin. I am fortunate that I don't have the **** problems that the other guys do, but the guys who use it say that it begins to work almost immediatley after the ***** drink it.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We did the grease thing last yr....NO problems....WW


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Install pvc pipe on yur legs,your problem is solved.i put them on my feeder legs and they work great,your **** problems are solved.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Eliminator spin plate.

No more free meals for *****.

TH


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

wet dreams said:


> We did the grease thing last yr....NO problems....WW


Vaseline on legs, easy as that.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Yep, just as good, you got to put it on high on the legs cuz the hogs will rub it off...WW


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

for the pvc what size pipe do yall use.....and on the spinner plate do you have to have an empty feeder to install? ...


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks for all the answers, i have had the **** problem and never thought about anything but grease.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

at least 3". Been working great for me for a couple years.


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

*Dead Dead Dead*



wicked wades said:


> We use a poison called golden marlin. I am fortunate that I don't have the **** problems that the other guys do, but the guys who use it say that it begins to work almost immediatley after the ***** drink it.


Golden Marlin mixed with a sweet soda, put it out at night and pick up the body's in the morning. It is almost instant!!!! it will not affect the deer in any way other than having more corn to eat.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

We have had a **** issue ourself, I have an Eliminator spin plate on one of my own feeders and works great. We also use Dukes Dog Proof **** traps around the feeders in the off season to trap the *****. During the season we are planning on setting the traps at different locations throughout the ranch away from the hunting areas. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Jay Shady (Feb 6, 2011)

Eliminator spin plate will solve *****, free spinning, and get rid of the varmit cage!


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

barbless said:


> at least 3". Been working great for me for a couple years.


This works. Make sure the PVC is hanging a couple of feet off the ground. If it sits on the ground, it does not wobble when they try to climb it.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

The only thing I have had luck with is the large round cage that has the same diameter as the 55 gallon barrell. You can buy them at Buccees big stores usually for less than $20. I have tried everything else, and this was the only thing that 100% stopped them. They can't reach the spin plate with the large cage.

I went from having hundreds of pics a week of ***** on my game cam to none.


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Law Dawg said:


> Golden Marlin mixed with a sweet soda, put it out at night and pick up the body's in the morning. It is almost instant!!!! it will not affect the deer in any way other than having more corn to eat.


When you advocate illegal, unethical methods for varmint/hog control you are not only damaging the reputation of Hunters and hunting but you are exposing yourself to legal issues you don't want.
The internet is public and poisoning animals is cruel and a lazy mans way out.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

bumblebee2 said:


> When you advocate illegal, unethical methods for varmint/hog control you are not only damaging the reputation of Hunters and hunting but you are exposing yourself to legal issues you don't want.
> The internet is public and poisoning animals is cruel and a lazy mans way out.


Huh?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Huh?


its a PETA thing...............:spineyes:


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I knew that post wasn't gonna go un-noticed.


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> its a PETA thing...............:spineyes:


No, it's not a "PETA thing". It's about doing what we do the right way.
Poison causes animals to die slow, a bullet is quick. Build a trap or use a leg trap and go shoot them.
Grease the legs of your feeder, use a spinner cage, put pvc on the legs, all of these will work and they are ethical. They take more effort and thought but they work.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

bumblebee2 said:


> No, it's not a "PETA thing". It's about doing what we do the right way.
> Poison causes animals to die slow, a bullet is quick. Build a trap or use a leg trap and go shoot them.
> Grease the legs of your feeder, use a spinner cage, put pvc on the legs, all of these will work and they are ethical. They take more effort and thought but they work.




anyone else want to take this one?

On a side note. we used 3" PVC on our Protein feeder that we had a major problem with raccoons with and it worked great.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

bumblebee2 said:


> When you advocate illegal, unethical methods for varmint/hog control you are not only damaging the reputation of Hunters and hunting but you are exposing yourself to legal issues you don't want.
> The internet is public and poisoning animals is cruel and a lazy mans way out.





Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Huh?





Part Timer said:


> its a PETA thing...............:spineyes:





bumblebee2 said:


> No, it's not a "PETA thing". It's about doing what we do the right way.
> Poison causes animals to die slow, a bullet is quick. Build a trap or use a leg trap and go shoot them.
> Grease the legs of your feeder, use a spinner cage, put pvc on the legs, all of these will work and they are ethical. They take more effort and thought but they work.





Part Timer said:


> anyone else want to take this one?
> 
> On a side note. we used 3" PVC on our Protein feeder that we had a major problem with raccoons with and it worked great.


Well, I won't take it. I agree with bumblebee2.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

as you can tell from my post we solved our issue the "humane way"

The said poison though kills a raccoon dead before they leave the feeder. Usually within a couple step. To say that is more cruel then having the raccoon stick his arm in a trap, sit there terrified, possibly get eaten alive, possibly gnaw off his own hand, and then come around and finish him off.............well is ridiculous. 

ask me how i would rather die and i would say give me the poison.....


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> as you can tell from my post we solved our issue the "humane way"
> 
> The said poison though kills a raccoon dead before they leave the feeder. Usually within a couple step. To say that is more cruel then having the raccoon stick his arm in a trap, sit there terrified, possibly get eaten alive, possibly gnaw off his own hand, and then come around and finish him off.............well is ridiculous.
> 
> ask me how i would rather die and i would say give me the poison.....


I hear ya but the state disagrees. They say it's illegal and as far as I'm concerned promoting illegal taking of animals is not something you do on the internet.
If these guys do it on their own property and all their buddies think it's great then they can do what they do. 
I think it's also worth mentioning that the dead raccoon laying there is bait for for any coyotes, bobcats, birds or hogs that come along. Now your potentially poisoning other, unintended animals.
They can act like I'm from another planet or talking in way that is subject for ridicule but my daddy taught me to respect the animals that we take and that we have a responsibility to do it in an ethical, humane and always legal way.
If someone disagrees, I hope they at least consider teaching their kids not to do these things.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

well for the record I will not trap unless its a live trap for hogs. and i will not use poison or the "shark teeth" things bc i feel those could cause an infection and lead to a slow and painful death. I was brought up if i point a gun at some thing i kill it that being said i was also tough if you kill an animal you are going to eat it or it was trying to eat you! so I am going up tomm morning to the lease with grease and pvc pipe if that dont work I will look for a spiiner plate but i have both grease and the pipe free allready and i like FREE lol


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

So, you can cyanide animals but cant use an over the counter pesticide?

Please tell me why one is ethical and one isn't when the **** **** is dead either way?


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

I took a 22 mag and a spotlight and killed 8 of the things in about an hour. I'd try that first.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> So, you can cyanide animals but cant use an over the counter pesticide?
> 
> Please tell me why one is ethical and one isn't when the **** **** is dead either way?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

We used the large 18 inch squirrel baffles. Got them off amazon or you can find them at tractor supply.


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

bigfishtx said:


> So, you can cyanide animals but cant use an over the counter pesticide?
> 
> Please tell me why one is ethical and one isn't when the **** **** is dead either way?


What makes you think cyanide is legal?
I agree the **** is dead with either type poison, what I disagree with is using any of the currently available poisons because of the harm they can cause to unintended animals, the suffering of any animal that gets into it and the small matter of legality.
Not to mention it makes all of us look bad.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*flies*

I had a HUGE fly problem around my feeders so I used blue marlin and it worked no more flies around my feeders. I put the bait on top of the feeder so there is no way anything but the flies could get to it.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

bumblebee2 said:


> ... that gets into it and the small matter of legality. Not to mention it makes all of us look bad.


1. You're wrong.
2. People with opposition to killing animals don't care what means you use or what kind of animal it is, their opinions of us couldn't be worse. Who are you trying to impress with your ethics?

*Straight from the BOOK*: Landowners or their agents may take nuisance fur-bearing animals in any number *by any means at any time* on that person's land without the need for a hunting or trapping license. However, fur-bearing animals or their pelts taken for these purposes may not be retained or possessed by anyone at any time except licensed trappers during the lawful open season and possession periods.

*It is illegal to:*

Shoot at, take or attempt to take any fur-bearing animal from a boat on public waters in Texas.
Take fur-bearing animals by means of falconry without a valid falconry permit issued by the department.
Take fur-bearing animals with a foothold or conibear-style trap except during the season for commercial harvest.
Take fur-bearing animals with a foothold or conibear-style trap within 400 yards of any school.
*Use smoke, explosives or chemical irritants of any kind to harry or flush fur-bearing animals.*
Take fur-bearing animals with conibear-style traps with a diagonal opening greater than 10 inches set on land or in less than 6-inch deep water.
Take fur-bearing animals with snare, foothold, conibear-style trap, and live or box trap unless such devices are examined at least once every 36 hours and animals are removed.
Granted, my understanding of "harry" or "flush" might be differnet than yours.


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> 1. You're wrong.
> 2. People with opposition to killing animals don't care what means you use or what kind of animal it is, their opinions of us couldn't be worse. Who are you trying to impress with your ethics?


I'll answer your last question first, I'm not trying to impress anybody. I'm trying to encourage people to stop spreading incorrect illegal information, I'm trying to stop the unnecessary suffering of animals by people that are too lazy to control their numbers in the right way and I'm trying to encourage people to be sportsmen.
When the media thinks it can sensationalize a story, it will. If they hear about and decide to pursue a story about illegal poisoning of furbearing animals by supposed "sportsmen" they will make us look bad to a public that already thinks what we do is cruel and unnecessary.

Now on to the topic at hand...
There is a federal law called FIFRA. It stands for The Federal Insecticide, Fungicide and Rodenticide Act.
It makes it a federal offense to use, in this case, an insecticide "in a manner not consistent with the label"
Keeping in mind that federal law supersedes state law, when the TPWD says you can kill nuisance fur bearing animals by any means, it is actually saying by any LEGAL means. You can't use mustard gas, flame throwers or nuclear weapons either.
The CIVIL penalties for misusing an insecticide for a private citizen are a warning for a first offense and a fine of up to $1,000 for each subsequent offense.
The CRIMINAL penalties, again for a private citizen are $1,000 fine and/or 30 days imprisonment.

So stop spreading misinformation and trying to ridicule anybody that wants our sport to be conducted in a way that is ethical, humane and legal. Get off your butts and deal with your hog/raccoon population with feeder cages, feeder pens, use traps (although leg traps aren't particularly humane) or other methods that are legal and right.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We do catch them in a live trap and relocate them on another lease next to ours, we do relocate them close to another feeder so they won't starve until they get used the new area....WW


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

ok FYI i did the grease method will see how it works .... CAN I GET A MOD OR SOMEONE WHO KNOWS HOW TO SHUT THIS THREAD DOWN I NEVER MEANT FOR IT TO BECOME A ******* match.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep.....i think using the Golden Malrin where the animal eats it and is dead within seconds is very horrible! They suffer soo much within those 5 feet. :sarcasm1


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Not many people on my side in this, or they're just being quiet, either way that's ok. I sleep well.

Really the only thing I worry about in all this is, I sure hope y'all are teaching your children better...

Good luck to ya.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

The grease will work, the ***** will give up after a couple of tries, we've been using this method since the late 80's and have never had problems with ***** reaching the timers.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

bumblebee2 said:


> ...
> 
> Now on to the topic at hand...
> There is a federal law called FIFRA. It stands for The Federal Insecticide, Fungicide and Rodenticide Act.
> ...


3. I'm not ridiculing you I said you were wrong, but I can ridicule you if you like.
4. I conduct my hunting in an ethical, humane and legal manners always.
5. If the FIFRA law overruled the TP&W ruling on fur bearing nuisance animals I think there would be mention of it in The TP&W Regulations Handbook. The "misinformation" you're saying I'm spreading was CUT and PASTED from the website. So tell me exactly how it is that I'm misleading anyone? It didn't say "LEGAL" as you suggest. Further, the law you posted is pretty general. I'm not convinced knowing several dozen ranchers that have poisoned, do poison and buy it a feed stores and trappers supply stores.
6. How we raise our children is our business.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Someone mentioned the use of cyanide. The state has used this for controlling coyotes for years. How is this any different in your opinion BB2?


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> 3. I'm not ridiculing you I said you were wrong, but I can ridicule you if you like.
> 4. I conduct my hunting in an ethical, humane and legal manners always.
> 5. If the FIFRA law overruled the TP&W ruling on fur bearing nuisance animals I think there would be mention of it in The TP&W Regulations Handbook. The "misinformation" you're saying I'm spreading was CUT and PASTED from the website. So tell me exactly how it is that I'm misleading anyone? It didn't say "LEGAL" as you suggest. Further, the law you posted is pretty general. I'm not convinced knowing several dozen ranchers that have poisoned, do poison and buy it a feed stores and trappers supply stores.
> 6. How we raise our children is our business.


3) The entire tone you've had in your responses has been like that but I don't care.
4) If you are poisoning hogs, raccoons or any other animal with insecticide you are doing none of those things.
5) This is copied from the EPA website...



> The objective of FIFRA is to provide federal control of pesticide distribution, sale, and use. All pesticides used in the United States must be registered (licensed) by EPA. Registration assures that pesticides will be properly labeled and that, if used in accordance with specifications, they will not cause unreasonable harm to the environment. *Use of each registered pesticide must be consistent with use directions contained on the label or labeling*.


I'm having a hard time finding much info on the govt websites, they all say it's because of the shutdown. Here is some info from wiki...



> Enforcement[edit]
> 
> Under FIFRA no individual may sell, use, nor distribute a pesticide not registered with the United States Environmental Protection Agency (EPA). A few exceptions allow a pesticide to be exempt from registration requirements. There must be a label on each pesticide describing, in detail, instructions for safe use. Under the act, the EPA must identify each pesticide as "general use", "restricted use", or both. "General use" labeled pesticides are available to anyone in the general public. Those labeled as "restricted use" require specific credentials and certifications through the EPA (certified applicator).[1]
> Although FIFRA is generally enforced by the EPA, Sections 23, 24, 26 and 27 extend primary enforcement authorities to the states.[2] However, EPA authority always supersedes state authority, and primary state authority can be rescinded if the state fails to assure safe enforcement of pesticides usage.[2] Section 9 authorizes inspection of pesticides in storage for sale or distribution.[2] Under Section 13, EPA may issue a Stop Sale, Use or Removal Order (SSURO) to prevent the sale or distribution of violative pesticides and for the authority to seize these pesticides.[1][2] Section 15 provides indemnity payments for suspended or cancelled registrations.[2] Section 16 allows for a judicial review process for individuals or entities affected by an EPA order or action.[2]
> ...


Normally I wouldn't get this detailed but you asked for it, so I'm trying to provide you with information. The gov't sure can be long winded, huh? ha

To continue, TPWD doesn't have to specify that you can only use legal means because any reasonable person would automatically make the assumption that they would not allow illegal means, right?
The fact that you know ranchers who do this doesn't mean that it's legal nor does the fact that you can buy insecticide at the hardware store. It is sold to you and to the ranchers on the assumption you are killing insects, not animals.
You can buy gunpowder at the store too. Use it to handload ammo, no problem, put it in a pipe with a fuse and you just broke federal law.

6) You're right, how you raise your kids is your business, I was just expressing hope that anyone who has this mistaken idea that poisoning animals is OK would refrain from teaching their kids that idea.


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

yellowmouth2 said:


> Someone mentioned the use of cyanide. The state has used this for controlling coyotes for years. How is this any different in your opinion BB2?


The state and licensed trappers can use poison. The second thing is they aren't using insecticide.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

bumblebee2 said:


> You can't use mustard gas, flame throwers or nuclear weapons either.





bumblebee2 said:


> The state and licensed trappers can use poison. The second thing is they aren't using insecticide.


Dude! Sign me up for the flame thrower **** hunt! That sounds amazing. 

Wait ... so now poisoning is legal ... ? I actually do agree with you on the ethics part of this, but you can't say it's illegal and then say it's legal and expect to hold any water.

Happy hunting this fall.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

bumblebee2 said:


> The state and licensed trappers can use poison. The second thing is they aren't using insecticide.


you said Federal law prohibits using poison and Fed law trumps state law, but a state issued license overrules a federal law now? But not in the case of TXPW rules?

this is getting confusing.......


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

CAN SOMEONE SHUT THIS THREAD DOWN :headknock i will just keep my mouth shut next time


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Give the raccoon a cigarette after hes got a full belly, this guy dosent want you to give the **** a quick death then go long term, death by cancer in 5 years, problem solved

keep your booger hook off the bang switch!  now Free


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

TheRooster said:


> *Give the raccoon a cigarette* after hes got a full belly, this guy dosent want you to give the **** a quick death then go long term, death by cancer in 5 years, problem solved
> 
> keep your booger hook off the bang switch!  now Free


A cig could burn down the woods. Give him some snuff.....much better. Or some meth. Possibly some coke. Weed is a no go because it would make it more hungry. Black tar would be too expensive....


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok y'all win.
Have fun.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> No, it's not a "PETA thing". It's about doing what we do the right way.
> Poison causes animals to die slow, a bullet is quick. Build a trap or use a leg trap and go shoot them.
> Grease the legs of your feeder, use a spinner cage, put pvc on the legs, all of these will work and they are ethical. They take more effort and thought but they work.


I agree 100%. Sorry that I wasn't following this thread...sure are a bunch of smart asses on it though and that's a good thing really because it makes me remember them. 

TH


----------

